
Show HN: I converted my tech interview study guide into a newsletter - sharjeelsidd
https://thedailycoding.com
======
blainemurphy
Man this looks good! Subscribed to your newsletter. Hope this helps me in
understanding those tricky sorting algorithms. Looking forward to the emails!

~~~
sharjeelsidd
Thanks! I hope it helps you in someway.

------
xoail
Whats up with everyone starting a newsletter these days? Congrats anyways,
looks good. Looking forwards to it.

~~~
mikece
Making use of time we're not wasting, I mean, spending commuting? I am all for
it and would do one myself if I thought I knew something worth sharing. Would
a "Bumbling into AWS Competency" be a worthwhile topic?

~~~
sharjeelsidd
Are you looking to share random aws content or follow a course walk through
content?

------
sultankhannow
Congrats on the newsletter. Looks great!

------
aleemuddin13
looks good, hope i follow it regularly ;)

